# Photos of the top 16 and the lambo



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

A few pics of the top 16 and that aventador. They were taken with a phone im afraid but managed to get all the top 16*


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Great pics mate


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah great pics....notice that the photos of the Swirl Police were a little out of focus!! :lol::lol:


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

well cool!


----------

